# Northern Maine



## ranger4327 (Dec 11, 2008)

5 acres (possibly more) located in Northern Maine. Nice spot to build and run a small family farm. Former location of old homestead. Mowed grass, apple trees, Lupines and Lupines and Lupines..... Located on paved road with electric and phone. Possibly more acreage can be added. Shoot me a message if interested. I can send pics !!!!


----------



## ranger4327 (Dec 11, 2008)

too cold? LOL


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Maybe if you add a pic or two and a price, it might get some interest...


----------



## ranger4327 (Dec 11, 2008)

not sure how to post pics on here? i think the latitude location has just a tad to do with it, eh? LOL


----------



## stormrider27 (May 31, 2011)

What town and what is the price?


Storm


----------



## ranger4327 (Dec 11, 2008)

The Town is Mt. Chase, located in Northern Penobscot County. Between Millinocket and Houlton. Paved Road with phone and electricity readily available. 5 acres, asking $30k.... with additional acreage available. I could possibly go with a total acreage of 20-30 acres in the $40-45k range. Possible Mountain Views. Close to Baxter State Park. Former site of origingal homestead back in the 30's.... Really nice spot. My property and home surrounds this parcel. I can send pics if you PM your email.


----------



## ranger4327 (Dec 11, 2008)

oops double reply !!!:hair


----------



## chrisnev (Sep 3, 2004)

Is it in the county??? Aroostook???


----------



## ranger4327 (Dec 11, 2008)

3 miles from the County line, in Penobscot County. We are actually north of some towns in the county however !!! Where ya at?


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Went Bear hunting in Millinocket a few years ago, not too far from Patten.nice country really liked it up there, but it was August-Sept...


----------



## chrisnev (Sep 3, 2004)

We are in Lincoln..We bought 4 acres but recently bought 44 more adjoining ours .. really nice spot!!!


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

ranger4327 said:


> too cold? LOL


The cold winters are part of what keeps ME from having too many people !
Yes, winters are long - one must develop the ability to deal comfortably w/that, BUT the summer is the pay-off !!
Not a long growing season, but long enough if you pay attention AND the days are longer - sorta like in Alaska.
Heavenly summer - last year that was so very oppressive in other states got up to 91 for a couple days @ 45 th parallel where I am, and humidity @ 55% !! Just awesome !
Flies you say - bah, you can deal w/them to live in US's safest state !!!
Which would you rather have - a few skeeters in some evenings, or meth in the court news all the time & poisonous snakes lurking in yer woodpile ???


----------

